
Put simply, computational convenience trumped empirical findings. - Anon84
http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2009/03/some-musings-on-black-swan.html
======
HSO
Interesting that the intelligent and concerned blogger at NC says he didn't
read the book initially because he heard so much about it already. Don't we
all know these books that everybody talks about and seemingly nobody has read.
Reminds me of certain assets or investment strategies everybody did and nobody
researched. One point that Mandelbrot did not make publicly as far as I know
but that NNT makes: Humans _want_ to be suckers. It's comfortable. That's why
no amount of blame and regulation will ever stop this cycle. The problem is
not people's intelligence, it's their ego.

